# A True Rail Fan



## Rail Freak (Mar 7, 2009)

From the South Florida Sun-Sentinel

*Full Story Here*

Macollvie Jean-François | South Florida Sun-Sentinel 6:46 PM EST, February 26, 2009 MIAMI - Police arrested a train enthusiast and his friend, days after the pair took a CSX Railroad locomotive for a joy ride, according to an arrest report.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the story, Rail Freak, but you should read this: Copyright Issues and Quoting Articles


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 7, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Thanks for the story, Rail Freak, but you should read this: Copyright Issues and Quoting Articles



Oooops, SORRY, & Thanx for the info!!!!


----------



## wayman (Mar 7, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> From the South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> Dowdy told officers that he saw the train and "wanted to look at it," according to the report.
> 
> Johnson told police Dowdy is a train enthusiast and "simply wanted to take the train for a ride," according to the report.


This and other similar stories make me wonder whether any of these rail fans have ever considered the best, safest, and perhaps most satisfying outlet for their enthusiasm: volunteering for a heritage or tourist railroad. I wish some of these articles would suggest that sort of thing as a safe and enjoyable opportunity to see and work with real trains--I bet much of the public has never considered the possibility, and goodness knows the heritage and tourist railroads are often short-staffed for volunteers.

A couple years ago, I volunteered for a season with the West Chester RR, and under supervision of experienced volunteers (many of them former or current RR engineers or conductors) I got to assist with car inspections, serve as a coach attendant assisting passengers with boarding and detraining, lift tickets en route, and of course clean the coaches after the day's runs; and I also got to ride in both the cab car's cab and the engine's cab, as well as observe and help with yard switching operations at the end of the day. All in a safe, supervised environment where my work was encouraged and appreciated and, of course, totally legal! With a few years of supervised training and serious study, volunteers can be certified as conductors or engineers. What better opportunity could there be for a true rail fan? 

I can't count the number of heritage railroads I've visited where the average age of the volunteers is well north of fifty. If only youthful enthusiasts could be guided towards productive ways to exercise their enthusiasm, everybody could benefit....


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 7, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Thanks for the story, Rail Freak, but you should read this: Copyright Issues and Quoting Articles


relax whooze alot of forums post more then 1 or 2 lines with a link to the article. big deal.

anyway there facing serious charges for there little ride. i bet he didn't think of that. where were the RR police during this. no one saw the loco on the move. sounds like it was also dispatchers fault for not knowing there was a light engine move that was not authorized.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 7, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the story, Rail Freak, but you should read this: Copyright Issues and Quoting Articles
> ...


thats what the kids sued by napster said. it was just a few MP3's and tehy faces thousands in legal fees as well as thousand from the RIAA So careful


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 7, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the story, Rail Freak, but you should read this: Copyright Issues and Quoting Articles
> ...


I fixed it for him.


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 7, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > WhoozOn1st said:
> ...



:unsure:


----------

